# [AppleScript] - TightVNC-Java



## Sarki (6 Janvier 2006)

Hello !
J'ai fait un petit script pour lancer tightvnc-java sans utiliser le terminal.

http://yaourtmedia.free.fr/tightvnc-java-osx/

En fait c'est l'application la plus rapide que j'ai pu trouver pour utiliser VNC sur l'iBook et comme je suis une grosse feignasse, j'ai fait le minimum pour que ça soit regardable et utilisable.

Si vous avez la moindre suggestion aussi bien sur le code que sur le howto, je suis preneur


----------



## p4bl0 (6 Janvier 2006)

l'application la plus rapide ?? en java 


connais-tu Chicken for the VNC il tourne très rapidement


----------



## Sarki (8 Janvier 2006)

Et oui justement, Chicken for the VNC est incroyablement lent sur ma machine...

A défaut je préferre une application fluide mais un peu moins facile à lancer qu'une usine à gaz...


----------

